# Thoughts about 2014 Kestrel Talon Shimano 105 being my 1st?



## Wallywonka (Sep 16, 2013)

Kestrel Bicycles | Road | Talon Series - Talon - Shimano 105 Road

Like the look. Great bike for price. 
Currently I am riding a 6-7 year mountain bike. Yes that is right. A mountain bike as my piece of cycling equipment. 

Any have experience on this?


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

It's a nice bike. Whether its the right bike for you no one here can answer.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Packaged similarly to BD bikes. If it weren't for the 105 shifters, the components are purely lower/ mid-range. 

Also, be careful of the sizing. Unless you're in the 55-57cm range, the gaps could be a problem. 

Lastly, if you do pursue it, buy from your LBS (for sizing/ fit considerations), but I'd look at other brands/ models.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Cell network ate my post.

Couple thoughts.

Not enough has changed in the last seven years to matter.
Mountain bikes are excellent at their job. Road riding is not their job, but when I bought myself a post-degree present... it had 2.2" tires. 
I'm happy enough to keep riding my '09 cyclocross bike that fits me well.
Ride several bikes including some too big and some too small. Buy your favorite.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

GO ride it, see how it fits you and if you can get good support from your LBS. The same size bike from different makers can all fit differently


----------

